# General Discussion > Opinions >  Arabian Gulf Men - The Arabian peninsula Men phenotype

## Lifegear

Hi i wanted to share a video i made yesterday , hope you will like it  :Smile:

----------


## EBlack

You think are they really handsome? Man..

----------


## Maleth

Very beautiful eyes

----------


## Angela

Your video is not playing, Lifegear. 

There are beautiful people in every group, EBlack. 

@Maleth, Indeed, they can often have very beautiful eyes.

I believe this is the man supposedly expelled from Saudi Arabia for causing too much of a stir...probably a publicity plant, but I can well imagine he'd be noticed... :Smile: 





I remember seeing a picture of a very nice looking young member of the Saudi royal family too. 



This, I think, is the Crown Prince of Dubai:

----------


## Alan

Kuwait as a country is a mix of Iranic, Iraqi (genetically Iranian/Arabian) and Arabian people. Explains their look well.

----------


## Moor

I think it's cherrypicking, the picture are not rappresentative of Arabia.

----------


## Alan

> I think it's cherrypicking, the picture are not rappresentative of Arabia.


Maybe not for Arabians but Kuwaitis are more akine to Iraqis they are a mix of Iranic people and Arabians. As far as I remember almost 40% of the country is of Iranian origin. Another 30% Iraqi and the rest are Arabian tribes.

----------


## Angela

> I think it's cherrypicking, the picture are not rappresentative of Arabia.


The purpose of the post was not to show a representative sample of phenotypes from that region. It was to refute the somewhat rude suggestion, in my opinion, that there are no good looking people there.

----------

